# **GFX Competition - Signature Series (3) sign up thread**



## M.C

This is the third entry in the "signature series" graphic competition. Just a fun competition that comes back once in a while when people are itching for some graphics love. 

*Rules*

1. You may not use any previously made pieces.
2. You may not submit someone else's work as your own.
3. You may not vote for yourself when the time comes.
4. No porn/racism/etc, you know the drill here.
5. You must PM me your entry so that we can keep the entries 
anonymous for voters (so there's no bias in voting).

*The Competition*

Type: Signature

Maximum Size Limit: 450 X 250

Theme: Anything you want

*Prizes:*

1st Place: 15,000,000 credits - you also get your name put in our Graphics Champion roster located here - http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html

2nd Place: 5,000,000 credits

3rd Place: 2,500,000 credits

Any other entries get 500,000 credits for entering (paid after the competition ends)

*Registration:*

At 3 people signed up, the competition "starts", and you have a certain amount of days from the starting time to get your piece in. You have 1 full week to get your piece in.

1. *M.C*
2. *ClydebankBlitz*
3. *Spite*
4 *Ape*
5. *KRY*
​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I prefer when they've got themes. Otherwise I end up trying 5000 different renders and then end up not submitting anything  I'm in though.


----------



## Spite

Just 5 million creds for the winner?

You should make 10.


----------



## M.C

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I prefer when they've got themes. Otherwise I end up trying 5000 different renders and then end up not submitting anything  I'm in though.


It lets people pick what they want. Themes are good too, but eh, I like giving people freedom to pick what they feel like doing at the moment.



Spite said:


> Just 5 million creds for the winner?
> 
> You should make 10.


15mill now and increased the other prizes. Are you in?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I already know what I'm doing, it's a good one :laugh: When's it due.


----------



## M.C

Read the rules/registration information you lazy bum!


----------



## Spite

Ok I'm in.


----------



## M.C

Good man. Competition officially stated, you got 1 week boys.


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> Good man. Competition officially stated, you got 1 week boys.


So next Saturaday... call it midnight your time?


----------



## M.C

I'll call it on Friday/Saturday my time, if someone needs an extra day or something I'm not against giving it to him, it's not that big of a deal. Just need a general time frame so that people get them in.


----------



## Ape

I'm in


----------



## M.C

Got you.


----------



## M.C

Just a reminder, you guys got 5ish days left.


----------



## K R Y

I'm in.


----------



## M.C

K R Y said:


> I'm in.


Right on, got you buddy!


----------



## M.C

You guys have 3 days left and I've only received 1 entry. If you're waiting till the last day or whatever let me know, but if you're not and just haven't gotten around to it, you got 3 days (I'll stretch it to 4 if needed). If you want those credits for participating you got to get something in.


----------



## M.C

Today is Friday, you have today and tomorrow to get them in.


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> Today is Friday, you have today and tomorrow to get them in.


Don't worry I'm not the kind of guy the says he'll enter a competition then not follow up on it. *Cough* unlike some people I could mention :wink01:

Starting mine today. Got a creative block so it will probably be crap.


----------



## M.C

Spite said:


> Don't worry I'm not the kind of guy the says he'll enter a competition then not follow up on it. *Cough* unlike some people I could mention :wink01:
> 
> Starting mine today. Got a creative block so it will probably be crap.


Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y

Gotta pull out sorry. Won't have time now, some shit happened today and I'll be busy for the foreseeable.


----------



## M.C

Alright buddy, hope whatever you are going through ends up in a good way.

In that case, I have all the entries now and will make the voting thread.


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...etition-signature-series-3-voting-thread.html - go vote.


----------

